# 2011 team bike



## wrestlr (Feb 19, 2007)

Late to the party but figured I would post up my team bike for this year. Orca silver with Di2, 7900 SRM, and training wheels. Size 53cm. Rides great!


----------



## wrestlr (Feb 19, 2007)

Also, I am using the monolink seatpost and custom SLR team saddle. 
-Mike


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Looks fast.............*

I really like that color scheme. :thumbsup:


----------



## OHroadie (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice looking ride...

What do you think of the monolink setup?


----------



## wrestlr (Feb 19, 2007)

OHroadie said:


> Nice looking ride...
> 
> What do you think of the monolink setup?


First few times were not that promising, but I have since spoken with Selle Italia and found out that the saddle needs to be mounted a little further forward. I have really taken to it since then. I have never rubbed against the nose or anything and really like the shape. It is super comfortable in my opinion and very lightweight. Have you had the chance to try one yet? 
-Mike


----------



## OHroadie (Jul 12, 2010)

wrestlr said:


> First few times were not that promising, but I have since spoken with Selle Italia and found out that the saddle needs to be mounted a little further forward. I have really taken to it since then. I have never rubbed against the nose or anything and really like the shape. It is super comfortable in my opinion and very lightweight. Have you had the chance to try one yet?
> -Mike


Not yet....I've got a new Orca frameset showing up this week and not sure what type of saddle to get. I have SI SLR flight that is 4 years as my only reference. I am debating getting a monolinnk saddle or the adapter to use that industry standard dual rail version.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

How do you think it rides compared to last year's Orcas?


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Very nice bike for sure. I think I saw one at the Spoke shop in Littlerock Ark this past weekend. I took some pics and let me see if I got one of those or not.
Super nice bike and cant wait to hear more feedback on the ride.


----------



## wrestlr (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. The only other Orbea I have ever ridden would be last year's Opal. I had that as a training bike before the Orca arrived. The Opal was nice for me and I really liked the geometry. I rode it with a longer stem/smaller frame and it handled really well. For the Orca I have my usual 120 steam just for reference. The Opal was very comfortable for the longer training rides and climbing/descending was good on it. I did a few stage races and also crits on it also. It was not a super snappy frame in crits. I would say that the Orca is more stiff and accelerates better out of corners, along with the steering being more "point and shoot" so to speak. The Orca overall is alot stiffer so the climbing on it seems a little more lively and descending I really feel like I can rail the turns a bit more. When I mention climbing and descending, I mean it. I live in Westlake Village, CA so riding some serious climbs and all. Overall if I had to pick one bike to have for high volume training, it would be the Opal, but to take as a race bike it would be the Orca. How is that for a review Thankfully that is the case!
-Mike


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Sounds great for me esp since I have a 2010 Opal myself! HAHA I was thinking about buying an Orca as a secondary bike, vice my supersix, as I love the design. I wondered how the saddle time would be different as I few very good on my Opal, but sounds like you have some good info to chew on. I put a 13 hr day on my Opal with 220.66 miles today and it felt really good. I stopped to visit a friend for a couple hours for rest but went back at it like it was a new day, so the Opal never made me tired.


----------

